# De-sensed ROMs



## noordzy77 (Aug 5, 2011)

Do any of the De-sensed ROMS still contain the HTC Widgets that come on the phone?


----------



## Noremacam (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"Noremacam said:


> Nope.


This is the correct answer, but to elaborate : the sense Widgets are specially coded to work with the sense launcher, which is why they won't even show up in alternatives like ADW and LauncherPro.

Needless to say, de-sensed roms don't include the sense launcher (aka rosie)... so no Widgets from sense either.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

noordzy77 said:


> Do any of the De-sensed ROMS still contain the HTC Widgets that come on the phone?


Which widgets were you hoping to use? LP+ has some widgets that mimic the HTC ones.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

yep, LP+ widgets are fantastic, but you could also get colorize widgets from the market which work pretty well for any launcher


----------

